# Post PR and ID documentation and profile updates... where?



## graciax452 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I received my PR the week before last and applied for my ID last week, I'm trying to come up with a comprehensive list of where I'll need to update my documentation and profile information, where it's not necessary, where its'a advisable to do so etc.
The ID process seems to be have sped up as well (deducing from others experiences) so is there any need to update any profiles with PR number only before ID comes out, or is that just a schlep and waste of time, is there anywhere that it would be beneficial to do so?

Below is a list of where I think it would be good to update as soon as I get my ID, where else am I missing?

All bank and credit card accounts
Drivers Licence
Traffic Register number (or does this fall away?)
Mortgage accounts
Any shop credit accounts


----------



## ZimGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

*Documentation ID updates*

I would add:

SARS
Employer
Medical aid
Insurance policies (vehicle, life etc.)
Pension / provident fund


----------



## graciax452 (Aug 5, 2015)

Great additions, thanks!


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

graciax452 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my PR the week before last and applied for my ID last week, I'm trying to come up with a comprehensive list of where I'll need to update my documentation and profile information, where it's not necessary, where its'a advisable to do so etc.
> The ID process seems to be have sped up as well (deducing from others experiences) so is there any need to update any profiles with PR number only before ID comes out, or is that just a schlep and waste of time, is there anywhere that it would be beneficial to do so?
> ...


I learnt recently that you have to get your traffic register number and ID number merged at the Licensing dept. They would not take my application for renewal of my drivers licence until that was done.


----------



## graciax452 (Aug 5, 2015)

Cool thanks for letting us know, do you just take it to the traffic department to get that done?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

graciax452 said:


> Cool thanks for letting us know, do you just take it to the traffic department to get that done?


Yes, you take your ID, traffic register and proof of address.


----------



## graciax452 (Aug 5, 2015)

Great, thanks


----------



## ZimGirl (Aug 5, 2015)

*Education through experience*

I've recently learned that one will have to merge their old passport-based credit records to their new ID-based credit record.

Contact Transunion and Experian - details can be found on their websites. You will need to send them a copy of your passport and a copy of your ID.

According to Experian, the merging process can take up to one month.

Most credit applications (cellphone, home loan etc.) will be incredibly frustrating if you haven't merged your records. :frusty:


----------



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

ZimGirl said:


> I've recently learned that one will have to merge their old passport-based credit records to their new ID-based credit record.
> 
> Contact Transunion and Experian - details can be found on their websites. You will need to send them a copy of your passport and a copy of your ID.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Tip!


----------

